# Γιατί γράφουν «πολιτικό σκηνικό» αντί για «πολιτική σκηνή»



## διαφορετικός

Διάβασα τον εξής τίτλο ενός άρθρου σε μια εφημερίδα:
«Αναταράξεις στο πολιτικό σκηνικό μετά τις παραιτήσεις Δημητριάδη – Κοντολέοντα»

Ή έκφραση «πολιτικό σκηνικό» προφανώς δεν είναι σπάνια. Αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι η έκφραση «πολιτική σκηνή» θα ταίριαζε στα παραπάνω συμφραζόμενα, και όχι η έκφραση «πολιτικό σκηνικό». Ο λόγος: Οι έννοιες σύμφωνα με το λεξικό:

Το σκηνικό είναι ο «διάκοσμος μιας [...] σκηνής». (Μοναδική έννοια.)
Η σκηνή: «2. (μτφ.) ο χώρος στον οποίο αναπτύσσονται διάφορες δραστηριότητες: Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στην πολιτική ~.»

Ξέρει κανείς για ποιο λόγο δεν έγραψαν «πολιτική σκηνή» στην εφημερίδα; Γιατί «διάκοσμος»;


----------



## Acestor

Να τι λέει για τη δεύτερη σημασία, τη μεταφορική, το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας:

2. (μτφ.) το πλαίσιο στο οποίο διαδραματίζονται γεγονότα του πολιτικού, κοινωνικού ή ιδιωτικού βίου: ζοφερό / θερμό / καταστροφικό / πολεμικό / ρευστό / σαθρό σκηνικό. Σκηνικό ανατροπών / αστάθειας / βίας / πιέσεων / σύγκρουσης / χάους. Αλλάζει / ξεκαθαρίζει / κατέρρευσε / φτιάχνει το σκηνικό (πβ. τοπίο). Στήνουν σκηνικό έντασης. (ΑΘΛ.) Δρομολογούνται εξελίξεις στο μεταγραφικό σκηνικό. (προφ.) Είχε πλάκα το σκηνικό (=η κατάσταση, φάση). | Καλοκαιρινό σκηνικό (διακοπών). Ισχυροί άνεμοι και καταιγίδες συνθέτουν το (χειμερινό) σκηνικό του καιρού.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Acestor.

Προφανώς το λεξικό το οποίο χρησιμοποίησα εγώ δεν ξέρει όλα ...


----------



## Konstantinos

Γενικά να έχεις υπόψιν σου τα ακόλουθα:

Η πολιτική σκηνή είναι πιο γενική και αφηρημένη έννοια. Δημιούργησε συσχέτιση στο μυαλό σου με έννοιες όπως ιστορία, θέατρο, φιλολογικά βιβλία κτλ, χωρίς κάποιο ενεργό και ενδιαφέρον χαρακτηριστικό.

Το πολιτικό σκηνικό είναι πιο ειδική έννοια. Στο μυαλό μου συσχετίζεται με μυστήριο, ενεργητικότητα, εξελίξεις και αλλαγές. Ειδικά αυτή χρονική περίοδο.

Τα παραδείγματα που ανέφερες:

Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στην πολιτική σκηνή. Μόλις το διαβάζω αυτό όλα μου φαίνονται φυσιολογικά. Σαν να διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο για την ζωή ενός πολιτικού... Τρώω ποπ κορν, πίνω χυμό και διαβάζω το βιβλίο του πολιτικού που εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στην πολιτική σκηνή... Με χαλαρότητα το διαβάζω χωρίς κάποια αγωνία. Πιθανό long-term ενδιαφέρον μετά από πολλές σελίδες σε αυτό το βιβλίο, αλλά δεν με απασχολεί σε αυτό το σημείο.

Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στο πολιτικό σκηνικό. Πρώτη απορία: Μα γιατί ξεχάσανε το "της εποχής": Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στο πολιτικό σκηνικό της εποχής. Τι λένε; Τι εννοούν; Τι έγινε εκείνη την εποχή και τον ανάγκασε να εμφανιστεί στο πολιτικό σκηνικό; Με το που είδα αυτήν την πρόταση άρχισα να αγωνιώ, να αναρωτιέμαι, να ψάχνω να λύσω ένα μυστήριο, να καταλάβω τι έγινε τότε... Η πρόταση "Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στο πολιτικό σκηνικό" μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη.

«Αναταράξεις στο πολιτικό σκηνικό μετά τις παραιτήσεις Δημητριάδη – Κοντολέοντα». Εδώ μόλις βλέπω το πολιτικό σκηνικό πάλι με πιάνει αγωνία, να λύσω μυστήριο, να καταλάβω τι έγινε και τις εξελίξεις. Πράγματι μιλάμε για υποκλοπές, παραιτήσεις, παρακολουθήσεις πολιτικών, ξένες υπηρεσίες κτλ... Έχει live αυτήν την στιγμή μυστήριο, αγωνία και αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις.

«Αναταράξεις στην πολιτική σκηνή μετά τις παραιτήσεις Δημητριάδη – Κοντολέοντα». Κοίτα κάτι χαζούς δημοσιογράφους και πολιτικούς που δεν παίρνουν στα σοβαρά την πολιτική και νομίζουν ότι είναι στο θέατρο.


----------



## Konstantinos

And let's get into the hellenization of English...

scene and scenic????

The hellenization of German with the Google translate help?

szene and szenisch?

I suppose you know the difference of the last two words?


----------



## bearded

Konstantinos said:


> szene and szenisch?


There is also Szenario (similar to σκηνικό in my view).


----------



## Perseas

Konstantinos said:


> The hellenization of German with the Google translate help?
> 
> szene and szenisch?


In German "(θεατρική) σκηνή" is "Bühne".
I'm not sure if it's used metaphorically, e.g."politische Bühne".


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> I'm not sure if it's used metaphorically, e.g."politische Bühne".


Yes, it is.  See here, or several examples in this page.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Konstantinos said:


> Η πολιτική σκηνή είναι πιο γενική και αφηρημένη έννοια. Δημιούργησε συσχέτιση στο μυαλό σου με έννοιες όπως ιστορία, θέατρο, φιλολογικά βιβλία κτλ, χωρίς κάποιο ενεργό και ενδιαφέρον χαρακτηριστικό.
> 
> Το πολιτικό σκηνικό είναι πιο ειδική έννοια. Στο μυαλό μου συσχετίζεται με μυστήριο, ενεργητικότητα, εξελίξεις και αλλαγές. Ειδικά αυτή χρονική περίοδο.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Konstantinos. Μου φαίνεται ότι αυτές οι παρατηρήσεις σου ταιριάζουν στους ορισμούς από τα λεξικά:



διαφορετικός said:


> Η σκηνή [...] ο χώρος στον οποίο αναπτύσσονται διάφορες δραστηριότητες





Acestor said:


> [το σκηνικό:] το πλαίσιο στο οποίο διαδραματίζονται γεγονότα του πολιτικού, κοινωνικού ή ιδιωτικού βίου


Ο χώρος είναι πιο αφηρημένος ή λιγότερο ειδικός από το πλαίσιο. Ένα πλαίσιο περιέχει ένα ειδικό μέρος του χώρου.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Konstantinos said:


> The hellenization of German with the Google translate help?
> 
> szene and szenisch?
> 
> I suppose you know the difference of the last two words?


Well, I don't really understand the word "szenisch", it's probably rarely used. "Szene" does not mean the thing in the theatre (the stage), but is used only for metaphorical (?) meanings (similar to "scene" in English).



bearded said:


> There is also Szenario (similar to σκηνικό in my view).


I hear the word "Szenario" rather frequently. But I guess the German word "Szenerie" is closer to "σκηνικό".



Perseas said:


> In German "(θεατρική) σκηνή" is "Bühne".
> I'm not sure if it's used metaphorically, e.g."politische Bühne".


Yes, "politische Bühne" might be a good translation of "πολιτική σκηνή". (Even better than "politische Szene", in my opinion.)

At the moment, I can't think of an appropriate German translation of "πολιτικό σκηνικό" - if it should be distinguished from "πολιτική σκηνή".

The German word "Schauplatz" (synonym of "Szenerie") (English: maybe "venue") might be a good translation in the original context (the newspaper headline), but something seems to be missing: the localization / concrete definition of the venue. But maybe this is only natural, since Konstantinos explained:


Konstantinos said:


> Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στο πολιτικό σκηνικό. Πρώτη απορία: Μα γιατί ξεχάσανε το "της εποχής"





Konstantinos said:


> «Αναταράξεις στο πολιτικό σκηνικό μετά τις παραιτήσεις Δημητριάδη – Κοντολέοντα». Εδώ μόλις βλέπω το πολιτικό σκηνικό πάλι με πιάνει αγωνία, να λύσω μυστήριο


----------



## ioanell

διαφορετικός said:


> Προφανώς το λεξικό το οποίο χρησιμοποίησα εγώ δεν ξέρει όλα ...


Το λεξικό που χρησιμοποίησες είναι πολύ καλό. Το σκηνικό, ασφαλώς είναι ο «διάκοσμος μιας [...] σκηνής», αλλά η έννοια δεν είναι μοναδική. Προφανώς, δεν παρατήρησες και τη συνέχεια της σημασίας 2 που γράφει: || (μτφ.): *Άλλαξε το σκηνικό της πολιτικής ζωής*_. _Βέβαια, για τη μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης “σκηνικό” από το Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, με τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, χρήσιμη ήταν η παράθεση του Acestor. 



διαφορετικός said:


> για ποιο λόγο δεν έγραψαν «πολιτική σκηνή» στην εφημερίδα;


Η έννοια της (κεντρικής, εδώ) πολιτικής σκηνής είναι ότι σε αυτήν εμφανίζονται, συμμετέχουν και δρουν πρόσωπα τα οποία, κατά κανόνα, είναι μέλη αναγνωρισμένων πολιτικών κομμάτων και φιλοδοξούν να παίξουν έναν εθνικό πολιτικό ρόλο, στην αρχή εκλεγόμενα ως βουλευτές και, πιθανότατα, στη συνέχεια επιλεγόμενα ως υπουργοί. Για τον λόγο αυτόν, η έννοια της πολιτικής σκηνής είναι πιο “ειδική”, πιο “στενή” και έχει να κάνει με πολιτικούς.

Εάν συγκριθούν οι έννοιες “πολιτικό σκηνικό” και “πολιτική σκηνή” εύκολα διαπιστώνεται ότι το *πολιτικό σκηνικό* είναι έννοια ευρύτερη της *πολιτικής σκηνής*, καθώς αυτό διαμορφώνεται και επηρεάζεται και από τις ενέργειες ή δηλώσεις και άλλων προσώπων -εκτός αυτών της πολιτικής σκηνής- που μπορεί να είναι και αυτά μέλη ή να πρόσκεινται σε πολιτικά κόμματα (*όχι απαραίτητα, βέβαια*), αλλά δεν χαρακτηρίζονται ως πολιτικοί, όπως π.χ. οι τοποθετημένοι γραμματείς υπουργείων (ή πρωθυπουργού), οι τοποθετημένοι διοικητές ή πρόεδροι δημοσίων Αρχών, Υπηρεσιών, Οργανισμών, οι διοικητές Τραπεζών, ανώτεροι και ανώτατοι δικαστικοί/εισαγγελικοί λειτουργοί, ακόμη και ανώτατοι στρατιωτικοί, κυρίως δε ο φίλα προσκείμενος σε πολιτικά κόμματα έγχαρτος και ηλεκτρονικός Τύπος.

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έγραψαν “πολιτικό σκηνικό” και όχι “πολιτική σκηνή” στην εφημερίδα.



διαφορετικός said:


> Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στην πολιτική ~.»


“Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στην πολιτική σκηνή”. Αναμενόμενη έκφραση.

“Εμφανίστηκε πολύ νέος στο πολιτικό σκηνικό”. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, παντελώς μη αναμενόμενη έκφραση.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ioanell said:


> το *πολιτικό σκηνικό* είναι έννοια ευρύτερη της *πολιτικής σκηνής*, καθώς αυτό διαμορφώνεται και επηρεάζεται και από τις ενέργειες ή δηλώσεις και άλλων προσώπων -εκτός αυτών της πολιτικής σκηνής


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ναι, «διάκοσμος» ...

P.S.: I think I've understood it and it seems to me that "politische Bühne" or "politisches Parkett" would be a good translation to German. If we would like to say "πολιτική σκηνή", we would often use the same term. To distinguish it, we could say "politische Szene", which excludes the people that are not really active politicians, but this is not a usual term in German. Alternative: just "Politik" ("politics") (this might be even clearer; "politische Szene" is a little ambiguous, can mean one or the other, the core or also its surroundings).


----------



## sotos

Μη ψάχνεις λογική γραμματολογική ή λεξικολογική εξήγηση. Είναι από τις λέξεις-καραμέλες των δημοσιογράφων, όπως το "σάλος", το  "αποτύπωμα" και άλλες τέτοιες μπαρούφες.


----------



## Helleno File

sotos said:


> Μη ψάχνεις λογική γραμματολογική ή λεξικολογική εξήγηση. Είναι από τις λέξεις-καραμέλες των δημοσιογράφων, όπως το "σάλος", το  "αποτύπωμα" και άλλες τέτοιες μπαρούφες.


Thank you sotos. Your post is full of linguistic gems!


----------

